# runner up? for most spam words listing on ebay



## bobcycles (Aug 5, 2020)

Definitely a contender!









						AUTOCYCLE VINTAGE BICYCLE SCHWINN B6 DROP CENTER 26 BALLOON S-2 PANTHER HORNET   | eBay
					

Antique Schwinn Autocycle, Panther, Hornet, not too sure?. The bike is as I received it. All and all, the bike is in very nice condition!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## 1motime (Aug 6, 2020)

I feel out of breath just reading it.  Seller has tons of stuff coming for sale.  One listing.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 6, 2020)

Hmmm, let's see.......who do I know in Englewood?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 6, 2020)

there used to be a different way to do you ebay ads, I can't remember what it was called, but part of that format was white text. I used to add a long list of words in white text to all my listings.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 6, 2020)

Should read- mismatched piece of crap


----------



## 1motime (Aug 6, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> there used to be a different way to do you ebay ads, I can't remember what it was called, but part of that format was white text. I used to add a long list of words in white text to all my listings.



That could be a reason E-bay's search engine no longer works.  It got overloaded with too much info and too many items.  The search engine is now useless.  Sometimes I search for my own items before signing in and can't find them!  How the %^#@" can a potential buyer find things?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 6, 2020)

1motime said:


> That could be a reason E-bay's search engine no longer works.  It got overloaded with too much info and too many items.  The search engine is now useless.  Sometimes I search for my own items before signing in and can't find them!  How the %^#@" can a potential buyer find things?




 no, that has nothing to do with it. E-Bay has purposely messed with search to direct  you to what they want you to buy from the sellers they want you to buy from. they destroyed ebay motors by having the "fits" thing.  put in 1949 Chevrolet looking for parts and you get thousands of listings for things that have nothing to do with 49 Chevrolets


----------



## 1motime (Aug 6, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> no, that has nothing to do with it. E-Bay has purposely messed with search to direct  you to what they want you to buy from the sellers they want you to buy from. they destroyed ebay motors by having the "fits" thing.  put in 1949 Chevrolet looking for parts and you get thousands of listings for things that have nothing to do with 49 Chevrolets



And for the most part nothing that IS for that 49 Chevy!  E-bay is shooting themselves in the foot by their changes.  And the seller is getting hit by a ricochet!  And the buyer can't find what he looking for!  Doesn't make sense!


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 6, 2020)

Ebay was harassing me last year on my listings.... Actually ENDING my listings for Schwinn Panther pedals...
Because Panther is SPAM and NOT Schwinn....   for a few months this was going on...Schwinn Motorbike tank decals...CANCEL!!!
had to complain and write letters to these facks.  Outsourced Genius crew in the Phillipines really know their sheet.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 6, 2020)

And now Philippines call center is shut down to virus.  Write a letter??  Sellers do all the work and have to roll with the punches.  What is the alternative?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2020)

1motime said:


> That could be a reason E-bay's search engine no longer works.  It got overloaded with too much info and too many items.  The search engine is now useless.  Sometimes I search for my own items before signing in and can't find them!  How the %^#@" can a potential buyer find things?




Ain't that the truth! All searches are pretty much useless these days unless it's your (1) lucky day. Even Lowes search is off the chart for F'd up. Look up toilet valve and it come up with butt plugs.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 7, 2020)

That's weird when I search for stuff it always pops up what I am looking for!


----------



## 1motime (Aug 7, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> That's weird when I search for stuff it always pops up what I am looking for!



You are the lucky guy!  Hopefully what shows up in the box is as described!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 7, 2020)

1motime said:


> You are the lucky guy!  Hopefully what shows up in the box is as described!



Well, if it's sent USPS I might never know if it was the correct item! Bob u sent me a seat weeks ago and last time it was scanned was July 26! We live 50 miles apart so truck must be broken down on the 5 freeway! LoL


----------



## 1motime (Aug 7, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Well, if it's sent USPS I might never know if it was the correct item! Bob u sent me a seat weeks ago and last time it was scanned was July 26! We live 50 miles apart so truck must be broken down on the 5 freeway! LoL



USPS is being screwed with for a much larger agenda.  Packages are sitting in distribution centers.  Time will tell on that one.  Your package should arrive  Eventually......
  I sold something a couple of weeks ago.  Was going to Pasadena from South Bay.  20 miles?  Buyer and I watched tracking.  Went to Sacramento, Oregon, Fresno, and then Pasadena!  Took the scenic route but finally made it!  Don't give up on the Post Office.  Everyone is going to be in trouble without it!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 7, 2020)

So cra cra


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 7, 2020)

In the old days one could search for "minus" stuff, (such as -Schwinn), without any further search words in a category, and find neat stuff.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 7, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> In the old days one could search for "minus" stuff, (such as -Schwinn), without any further search words in a category, and find neat stuff.



E-bay was a completely different company in the past.  They would prefer only huge stores.  Shareholder profit is the only purpose.


----------



## kostnerave (Aug 7, 2020)

Try searching for vintage Schwinn tires on E-bay. You will be barraged with new tires that are available through any bicycle parts distributor, such as J and B or Hans Johnson, for a fourth of the sellers price. I think $99.00 is obscene for a pair of tires that you can buy for $25.00 from any bike shop. Yes, the tire will "fit" a Schwinn bike, but it has nothing to do with original, vintage bicycle tires. When it comes to buying on E-bay, do the research and educate yourself.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah, EPays trying to divert buyers to 'preferred' sellers, moreover, the spam seller listings. Ah the good o'l days are gone. I discovered it when they were called 'The Auction web' Just 5-6 months after it started. And when it changed to ebay, I put up a fight but they forced me in. 

As far as those Philippine girls go, never had a problem with them, always, always get my way.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> That's weird when I search for stuff it always pops up what I am looking for!




Just had a frustrating experience doing a search on eBay.  I just did a search for *Schwinn Corvette 5 speed bicycle* and all it showed was this. 








						schwinn 5 speed corvette bicycle for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for schwinn 5 speed corvette bicycle at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				





There is one for sale on eBay right now! And it did NOT show up in my search. 









						schwinn 5 speed corvette bicycle for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for schwinn 5 speed corvette bicycle at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## 1motime (Aug 9, 2020)

How hard can it be for a huge international business to hire someone to finesse their search engine?  Can't find what you are looking for. No sale.  No commission.
Reduced shareholder earnings.......


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 9, 2020)

Was just on eBay on my crappy phone even and everything I searched popped right up Everytime! Corvette came right up?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Was just on eBay on my crappy phone even and everything I searched popped right up Everytime! Corvette came right up?




That Corvette 5 speed came right up or just a Corvette?


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 9, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That Corvette 5 speed came right up or just a Corvette?



Few different ones came up and did see a five speed, but not my thing so didn't really pay attention to it and moved on, just wanted to see if they came up and they did!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Few different ones came up and did see a five speed, but not my thing so didn't really pay attention to it and moved on, just wanted to see if they came up and they did!



 Well yah they come up along with Typhoons and everything else. A specific search with a specific item does not produce that item, even when there is one that matches the search words to a T.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 9, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Well yah they come up along with Typhoons and everything else. A specific search with a specific item does not produce that item, even when there is one that matches the search words to a T.



IDK it did for me! Schwinn Corvette 5speed....


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2020)

I just clicked on the links I posted above an the 5 speed Corvette did not show up, only 10 results.


----------

